# my new toy



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

got my early xmas gift to myself thanks to Bill at customrodnreels for the 6600 which is one sweet reel, we were talking about it for a while and i finally bit the bullet and got it, thanks to bill again


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

That looks sweet! Let us know how it performs


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

That's a very nice looking reel Troy!!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

ats purdy dare


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

VERY, VERY NICE there distance1! I think you are really gonna love that reel! Congrats!

Carlos


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Very nice reel*

Nice line lay.


What brand of shock leader is that?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yep, what they said. very sweet


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks guys, the shockleader is hi seas 50lb red devil i have been using it for a couple of months now, i like it because its bright and it does not stretch much


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Troy; Congrats. Nice Reel!! Looking forward to seeing you soon. Keep up the good work. I hear it's paying off BIG TIME! Stevie


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Looks like Santa Fedex your present first WOW That reel looks fast just by looking at it . AWESOME setup Troy, make the best of it!!


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice reel!


----------



## fido dido (Dec 12, 2007)

distance1 said:


> got my early xmas gift to myself thanks to Bill at customrodnreels for the 6600 which is one sweet reel, we were talking about it for a while and i finally bit the bullet and got it, thanks to bill again


Hi there,

Could u pm me some info where and what is e cost u paid for that reel if u dunt mine thanks.


Rgds

FD


----------

